# driving



## diamond c (Jul 7, 2013)

I was just wondering if anybody else are driving there donkeys.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 8, 2013)

My donkey is with a trainer at the moment learning to drive and she's doing really well so I'll be out there driving her soon.


----------



## diamond c (Jul 8, 2013)

i'm workin with a pair now. we won't be showing anytime soon, but we're still having a lot of fun.


----------



## chandab (Jul 9, 2013)

mine is only a yearling, so not driving yet, it might be in the plans. Do have an acquaintance that drives her donkeys in singles and pairs.


----------



## diamond c (Jul 9, 2013)

I know I'm kind of going at this backwards but I haven't started singles yet.

I'm not real crazy about single hitch, just really enjoy teams.


----------



## JustJuls (Jul 20, 2013)

*My lil guy is just a year old. From what I read, they need to be at least 3 before I start to train him. Plans are to cart train when he is old enough.*


----------



## chandab (Jul 21, 2013)

There is plenty of training you could do now to get him started, but yes 3 years old before hitching to cart. Lots to do: basic manners down pat, ground driving as 2 year old, get him used to all sorts of unusual sights he may encounter once hitched and others things that are currently escaping me.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 21, 2013)

Chandab is right. It is nearly imposable to start training too early. Being ready to drive when physically able involves early, comprehensive and above all fun, training as early as possible.

My favorite quote that I was blessed to be present for was when a wonderful Lady kept exclaiming to her husband "Look dear she's trotting SHE'S TROTTING. Now she wasn't real young but I guess that trotting was something she always had to be pressed to do with standard rigs. Making everything fun and even playing with the training will put you in a great position to start when the animal is physically ready. And best of all the bond is strengthened and more trust will be in place when the unexpected is come upon OR asked for by you. If the bond is everything, and it is with these guys, anything that strengthens the bond should be sought after.


----------



## diamond c (Jul 21, 2013)

due to work and other duties around the place I don't get to work with the little guys no wear near like I want to but they are doing fairly well. I'm doing the training myself and also I built my wagon. this winter when things slow down I'm planning on building atwo wheeld cart or two so my daughter can start driving on her own.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2013)

The Oklahoma Miniature Horse Club has a fun show in the fall. The driving class is very popular and many folks bring their driving donkeys. Another fun way to enjoy our critters in a non-competitive setting.


----------



## diamond c (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd like to find someone close and get together for a wagon train or somthing like those with ridding horses do


----------

